# Some more pics



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Vipette is growing so quickly. She is 5 and a half months old and 26lbs. As hyper as ever.


















Looks like my big girl is getting some nice tone, can't wait to work her and get her looking her best.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Got some more pulling. This video is longer. 











Five seemed to grow right before my eyes. He is 48.5lbs and 7 months


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

He is so silly with these carrots. He will throw one and chase it, then keep playing with it.



























Warrior has really matured nicely.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Another









The youngest doll at 4 weeks. Can't wait to welcome her home. She is a half sister to the above male.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

They are so very beautiful. I absolutely love your Pitties!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I love the heads on your dogs. ATM, I especially am lovin' Warrior. I really like his build and color - particularly because I hardly ever see full buckskins. Though, I suspect that has a lot to do with most of my exposure being within the shelter. Lots of red and blue noses, you know .

Keep sharing those pics!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I always look forward to seeing these fine, intricately built canines. Thanks Spicy.


Ohhhhhh BTW...The Pup made me go  What a sweet baby.


----------



## natureloverchris (Nov 11, 2007)

Five with the carrots is great.

As always, I love the puppy pictures


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Your dogs are so pretty, and it is so good to see does doing something they love.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh they are just gorgeous!! I love Warriors coloring; are his eyes green?

My dogs are the same way with carrots. They tern to mush when they come out; goofy, running, tossing them int he air, too cute!


----------



## afjp (Jan 13, 2008)

You've got some GORGEOUS Pits there!


----------



## Hound Bound (Nov 4, 2007)

I love the pretty creme/tan color Vipette and Five have for their fur [not sure what the technical term for the color is- fawn?]. Very beautiful dogs


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for checking them out. They are all such great dogs! 



Dakota Spirit said:


> I love the heads on your dogs. ATM, I especially am lovin' Warrior. I really like his build and color - particularly because I hardly ever see full buckskins. Though, I suspect that has a lot to do with most of my exposure being within the shelter. Lots of red and blue noses, you know .
> 
> Keep sharing those pics!


Thanks. The blue nose craze is terrible! His line is predominantly chocolate rednose but he came our buckskin rednose as did another male, their sire is buckskin rednose though. 

This is his sire....









His half sister has the chocolate color. She's pretty dark, you can see she has a bit of brindle too.



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Oh they are just gorgeous!! I love Warriors coloring; are his eyes green?
> 
> My dogs are the same way with carrots. They tern to mush when they come out; goofy, running, tossing them int he air, too cute!


His eyes are gold but they have a hint of green to them. LOL it is so funny when they do that.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Thanks. The blue nose craze is terrible! His line is predominantly chocolate rednose but he came our buckskin rednose as did another male, their sire is buckskin rednose though.
> 
> This is his sire....
> 
> ...


Yeah, we get Red Noses more then anything...but there is a steady stream of blues as well. 

Pretty sire! Ooh, chocolate brindle? That's got to be my favorite color (or close to it) in APBTs.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Yeah, we get Red Noses more then anything...but there is a steady stream of blues as well.
> 
> Pretty sire! Ooh, chocolate brindle? That's got to be my favorite color (or close to it) in APBTs.


Not blues they are so rare, couldn't be...lol

This picture probably shows the brindle better









Here is their his grandsire chocolate rednose


















CH Axel's dam is a light red brindle rednose so that is where the buckskin comes in.

When I get more pics of his half sister I will post them too.

Here is the buckskin rednose lady....


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Another of her with her beloved tire









Here is a few more for your viewing pleasure......









Her brother is chocolate/tan









Her half sister is chocolate/tan with brindle points









This is her cousin, chocolate brindle

eye *candy* lol


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Hehe, we must just be really lucky 

Omg, chocolate tan -dies- Yep that settles it I suppose, chocolate is definitely my preferred color...though I'd take any shade in a heartbeat 

I think you're going to have on pretty girl on your hands once she is all conditioned up and whatnot. She's already such a cutie now ^^


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

hi spicy its jcd. i tryed to watcg video but it didn't load. not sure if its my computer or the video. i would love to view it. 

nice lean animals!!!!!

jcd

NEVER MIND , GOT IT WORKING NOW!!


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Such pretty strong dogs


----------

